# Mom Takes Son's PlayStation, Son Kills Mom



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 16, 2011)

> When her 16-year-old son got into trouble last November, Rashida Anderson responded with punishment - she took away Kendall's PlayStation.
> 
> That proved fatal.
> 
> ...


 


Blaming Playstation in 3... 2...


----------



## supersubway (Feb 16, 2011)

she had it comin takin away is playstaion and such, she migh as well have cut off his balls..

on a serious note what has society come to when were willin there is youth out there willing to kill their own mother over a game?


----------



## Psycho (Feb 16, 2011)

i wonder how many murders there have been because someone didn't want to have sex...


----------



## tashtin (Feb 16, 2011)

its stories like these that truly shock and horrify me... I don't care what events transpired prior to this incident but you do not take away a child's Playstation, the poor kid must have been traumatised.


----------



## abcd (Feb 16, 2011)

playstation>>> sex


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

Huh?

Surely the child is insane.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 16, 2011)

Betcha this wouldn't have happened if the mom slapped him around a bit....


----------



## Stunna (Feb 16, 2011)

Something tells me that if that if he _is_ crazy, that just would've sped up the murder.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 16, 2011)

Or he could be perfectly sane, scary I know but people with mental illnesses don't have a monopoly on senseless violence.


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2011)

Blaming video games anyone


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Feb 16, 2011)

Over a fucking Playstation? 

This kid is sick.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 16, 2011)

Again with the game counsel.


----------



## SenSensei (Feb 16, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Betcha this wouldn't have happened if the mom slapped him around a bit....


One slap a day, keeps a son at bay.

So he couldn't stand arguing and then killed his mom, and then later says he missed her? This same guy, who made absolutely sure that he killed her with three different methods.
Ah, some people.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 16, 2011)

> Lucke said that Anderson expressed remorse for the crime and told him: "If I could, I would not do it again. I really miss my mom . . . she was the only person who cared for me."



What a fucking nitwit, lock his ass up and throw away the key.


----------



## Altron (Feb 16, 2011)

Something is really wrong with this era of teenager's.


----------



## Fran (Feb 16, 2011)

I know right? This wouldn't have happened if he got an Xbox or a Wii.


----------



## Ninamori Espeon (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh wow! Honestly


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 16, 2011)

Kid took gaming way too serious if he went to those measures over getting his PS3 taken away. It wasn't like it was getting taken away forever.


----------



## Kαrin (Feb 16, 2011)

There are no words...


----------



## G (Feb 16, 2011)

100% sure he only played black ops.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

I bet he'll get a Playstation in prison though. It's part of his rights as a prisoner, you know. That and cable TV.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 16, 2011)

It was probably more because he couldn't take the nagging.

Thats like saying Franz Ferdinand's assassination was what REALLY started WWI


----------



## Darth inVaders (Feb 16, 2011)

The motive and brutality make it obvious that this kid is deranged - he needs a padded cell, perhaps for the rest of his life


----------



## Vicious-chan (Feb 16, 2011)

Guy's fucked up, send him to execution chambers. Don't care how "inhumane" that might sound. He is old enough to understand what's right and wrong and he's old enough to understand consequences. Hell, if not execution, then life for prison.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 16, 2011)

See, videogames don't kill people. Lack of videogames kills people.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 16, 2011)

Vicious-chan said:


> Aokiji, go back under the bridge you came from, you troll. Stop flaming people cause you don't agree with them. At least point out why you disagree with them. God, at least I freaking do that, I point out why someone is wrong (in my eyes or just by facts).
> 
> You mad that someone thinks someone deserves to die? Why?" Are you scared that they might judge you such too?



Yes I am. I killed my mother because the sound of her vacuum cleaning was too loud, I couldn't hear the TV.


----------



## MihaiJ (Feb 16, 2011)

Mom leaves his son to drawn and navigates on facebook, now son kills mom for taking the playstation! This technology makes us all mad!


----------



## kakashi4ever (Feb 16, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Betcha this wouldn't have happened if the mom slapped him around a bit....


 No,you are the one who should be Slapped . 
such a shllow girl   ​


----------



## Ra (Feb 16, 2011)

I seriously do not know what to think of this story....But that kid needs to spend a great deal of time behind bars and think about how horrible he treated the only women that cared and took care of him and his repayment.  

I really have nothing else to say.


----------



## Momoka (Feb 16, 2011)

Typical postmodern story. 













It's no wonder why the mom took it away in the first place. He's insane from the start.


----------



## On and On (Feb 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Huh?
> 
> Surely the child is insane.



not really; he would be insane if he when asked if he would do it again, he said yes, nonchalantly.

killing someone over a fucking playstation shows a break from reality and normal thinking, but people have those all the time, they just dont usually lead to death.

hes still going to serve time and needs to


----------



## Spica (Feb 16, 2011)

PUHLEASE. Kids, all you need to do is do the dishes and you'll get back the Playstation before bedtime.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Feb 16, 2011)

Burn the monster. This has nothing to do with the playstation, anger, nagging, etc etc. This disgusting, fake imatation of a human being is a psycopath. Just imagine if you could, the poor mother screaming, feeling every hit. Being dragged down stairs by her own son. Being shoved into an oven. beaten again and again and again. This fucker needs to be exterminated like the rest of his mentally ill kind. No more mental illness justifications for these crimes. Mental illness or not, These monsters need to go. One execution at a time.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 16, 2011)

The Comedian said:


> not really; he would be insane if he when asked if he would do it again, he said yes, nonchalantly.
> 
> killing someone over a fucking playstation shows a break from reality and normal thinking, but people have those all the time, they just dont usually lead to death.
> 
> hes still going to serve time and needs to



If someone's breaks are that extreme over something so insignificant, they are a danger to society and need to be locked up.  Regretting what you did in a blind fit of anger does not prevent you from entering that state again.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 16, 2011)

There's really something wrong if he goes into such a fit of rage that he kills his mother over something that trivial.


----------



## On and On (Feb 16, 2011)

^ I agree he needs to be locked up, but not for life, and not with child molesters and people who kill in cold blood for money.

And regretting his actions doesnt mean he wont do it again, but it's faulty to say that it points to the idea that he would. Thats just illogical.

It shows he can be reasoned with and is capable of rehabilitation, which is what he needs. Knowing and accepting your wrong doings is the first step in moving forward - many murderers dont ever reach that phase.

I feel terrible for the woman, but I doubt she'd want her own son in prison for the rest of her life. And if she would then she wasnt a good mother to begin with, fuck it.

Besides this "killing over video games"
is an entire new phenomenon that we dont even fully understand yet.



Ichi Sagato said:


> Burn the monster. This has nothing to do with the playstation, anger, nagging, etc etc. This disgusting, fake imatation of a human being is a psycopath. Just imagine if you could the mother screaming, feeling every hit. Being dragged down stairs by her own son. Being shoved into an oven. beaten again and again and again. This fucker needs to be exterminated like the rest of his mentally ill kind. No more mental illness justifications for these crimes. Mental illness or not, These monsters need to go. One execution at a time.



Good thing society has moved beyond this level of thinking. Hitler thought the same way.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 16, 2011)

Jack Thompson is gonna have a field day when he hears this.

This kid is either messed up in the head, or he takes his games too seriously.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 16, 2011)

what a fuckin pussy/queer/nerd/ect i hope he gets his asshole ripped apart in prison


----------



## Xerces (Feb 16, 2011)

Only in America.


----------



## Heloves (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm glad he did this...she deserved death after taking away the PS....shame on her..I hope she rots in hell


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Feb 16, 2011)

The Comedian said:


> Good thing society has moved beyond this level of thinking. Hitler thought the same way.


 
Spare me the rational moderation. It was unique and chic at one point. Its out of fashion now.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow........ just, wow. This is neither Playstation's fault nor the mothers. It's this kids fault for not having a life other than gaming.


----------



## Draffut (Feb 16, 2011)

Glenn Beck said:


> Wow........ just, wow. This is neither Playstation's fault nor the mothers. It's this kids fault for not having a life other than gaming.



I guess it's the other children's fault for ostracizing him and forcing him to now have a life outside of gaming?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2011)

I think its societies fault for ostracizing the kid and making him feel "unwelcome". So therefore, everyone in his town should be arrested for indirectly killing his mother


----------



## Xerces (Feb 16, 2011)

Glenn Beck said:


> Wow........ just, wow. This is neither Playstation's fault nor the mothers. It's this kids fault for not having a life other than gaming.



Well, from what I could tell by reading the story, the son's psychological state was a 'train wreck'. In knowing this, one would have to question the quality of parenting that was done in that household. A son does not get mentally deranged to that extent just by playing games or school problems. Its a sad truth that many people do not like to hear. 

What really sickens me is is social attitude to situations pertaining to issues related to this topic. In America, people often get all riled up at the thought of parents properly disciplining their kids. But when shit like this happens, they are all surprised. Well no shit, what do you except?.  

I'm glad my parents gave a shit about my future and raised me properly.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 16, 2011)

What a missed up kid .....


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 16, 2011)

poor lady...I guess there was no father figure around. And she assumed his mental nature was due to the playstation. She didnt even break it or sell it, she just took it. And now he wont be able to play it again. If he just took it back and ran away he could be playing it now. But his brain was disheveled and he didnt know how to react. So he planned the most ilogical thing he could think of. In the old days they wouldve said he was possessed and burned him at the stake. In the future they'll catch monsters like him early and let the mother abort. But now he'll be sent to a mental asylum, falsely rehabilitated and go on a killing spree.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 16, 2011)

> "If I could, I would not do it again. I really miss my mom . . . she was the *only person who cared for me*."



Here is the problem right here. The kid obviously had other issues. The game was keeping his sanity it check.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Feb 16, 2011)

So, which playstation was it 1, 2 or 3? If it was 3 than I could somewhat understand it, I mean that thing's a beast.

But seriously, if he wasn't insane how could he kill he's own mother? If there's one thing you shouldn't do on this Planet, its that, no matter who you are.


----------



## On and On (Feb 16, 2011)

Ichi Sagato said:


> Spare me the rational moderation. It was unique and chic at one point. Its out of fashion now.



Spare me pretending like you know what's "in the fashion" and chic


----------



## Evolet (Feb 16, 2011)

Video games, serious business.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 16, 2011)

The kids a fucking nutjob


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Feb 16, 2011)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> poor lady...I guess there was no father figure around. And she assumed his mental nature was due to the playstation. She didnt even break it or sell it, she just took it. And now he wont be able to play it again. If he just took it back and ran away he could be playing it now. But his brain was disheveled and he didnt know how to react. So he planned the most ilogical thing he could think of. In the old days they wouldve said he was possessed and burned him at the stake. In the future they'll catch monsters like him early and let the mother abort. *But now he'll be sent to a mental asylum, falsely rehabilitated and go on a killing spree.*



Exactly. You know, for such a stock psychological disorder, psychopathic personality disorder is still very misunderstood by people. 

It is not associated with anger issues. It has nothing to do with bad parenting. It is not affected by video games. Psychopaths cannot be reasoned with in terms of empathy, because they are completely incapable of experiencing it. There is no cure or treatment for it. Psychiatrists have been supplicating major custodial institutions to not provide treatment for psychopaths. The reason being they, the psychopaths, merely use the therapy sessions as classrooms to mimic real human emotion, which would increase their capacity for manipulating people.

Monsters like this kid are an anathema to our species and need to be eradicated.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 16, 2011)

God damn, people do some retarded things this days.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 16, 2011)

Is it just me or are there a lot of boys killing their mothers? Or at least you hear about it a lot more. It's so depressing.

I hope that the boy dies. Taking the life of your own parent is really horrible and I can't think of much worse.


I hope that I never have a boy...


----------



## Shukumei (Feb 16, 2011)

I wonder if he was severely addicted to the Playstation ... but he seems messed up anyway.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2011)

Reznov told him to do it.


----------



## Paptala (Feb 16, 2011)

The fact that this kid killed over a play station is lame.   He's obviously sick in the head.

Good luck trying to ever sell that house though - "What's this residue in the oven?" "Oh, no biggie, the kid who lived her last just whacked him mom and tried home cremating.    Who want's to check out the bedroom?"


----------



## Goom (Feb 16, 2011)

What the hell... he tried to cremate her in the oven.... thats one insane kid.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 16, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Only in America.



what is this? this could happen anywhere


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica said:


> Is it just me or are there a lot of boys killing their mothers? Or at least you hear about it a lot more. It's so depressing.
> 
> I hope that the boy dies. Taking the life of your own parent is really horrible and I can't think of much worse.
> 
> ...



Its not gender exclusive.

.
.
.
.
.
.

etc
etc


----------



## Xerces (Feb 16, 2011)

Judecious said:


> what is this? this could happen anywhere



But does it? Nope. Only in America.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Feb 16, 2011)

Bleach said:


> The kids a fucking nutjob



He's a kid, they promise to be irrational and emotional.  And his statement of _no one else caring about him_ issues other problems.


----------



## Extasee (Feb 16, 2011)

I would have been more impressed if he was only 8.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Feb 16, 2011)

Xerces said:


> But does it? Nope. Only in America.



T_T


*Spoiler*: __ 



........


----------



## Talon. (Feb 16, 2011)

holy fuck D:


i loves me some Halo:Reach but this is nuts!


----------



## Sarry (Feb 16, 2011)

> According to Anderson's statement, the 11th grader at Daniel Boone School in North Philadelphia paced for about three hours in his South Philadelphia home trying to decide if he should kill his mother.
> 
> "I couldn't stand the arguing," Lucke said, reading the youth's statement.
> 
> *When the hammer attack did not kill her, Anderson told police, he dragged her downstairs and tried to "cremate her" in the kitchen oven. When that failed, he continued, he beat her in the head with a chair leg before dragging her body outside and hiding under debris in an alley behind the house*.



Ernn, wtf.
Shouldn't that kid get some excessive mental health testing?
There is a difference between screaming and throwing a fit for losing a console and what this retarded psycho did.


----------



## Bender (Feb 16, 2011)

Was the shock of losing your Playstation really worth killing your mom kid? Seriously, I hate teenagers nowadays. It's just a goddamn game system I mean you have a computer don't you? Why not mess around with that?


----------



## Tkae (Feb 16, 2011)

> When the hammer attack did not kill her, Anderson told police, he dragged her downstairs and tried to "cremate her" in the kitchen oven. When that failed, he continued, he beat her in the head with a chair leg before dragging her body outside and hiding under debris in an alley behind the house.



Daaaaamn 







But yeah. What won't he have in prison?

A Playstation


----------



## Judecious (Feb 16, 2011)

Xerces said:


> But does it? Nope. Only in America.



This happens everywhere, not just America. Don't be biased. Worse crimes happen in other countries that  you don't even know about, for example most Asian countries, especially Turkey with all the rape and killing that goes on. Turks are known for violence (hence the Ottoman Empire's violence over Southeastern Europe, North Africa, and Western Asia.)


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 16, 2011)

I think it's the fact that he went through such elaborate measures to try and make sure that she was dead that really surprised me, because I've been hearng and reading  stories like these too often lately, from the mother who shot her two children for being too mouthy to this one right here.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 16, 2011)

Judecious said:


> This happens everywhere, not just America. Don't be biased. Worse crimes happen in other countries that  you don't even know about, for example *most Asian countries, especially Turkey with all the rape and killing that goes on. Turks are known for violence* (hence the Ottoman Empire's violence over Southeastern Europe, North Africa, and Western Asia.)



Trust me, sons aren't killing their mothers because they took their PS2s away, in other countries.  

Typical American


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 16, 2011)

Surely there were previous problems between the two before this incidents. 
If it was just an out of the blue thing however, I'd pressume the kid has anger issues, underling psychopatic tendencies (which were or could be discovered with the appropiate test), and a short cited/ apthetic view of consequences.


----------



## Shanoa (Feb 16, 2011)

This prove how kids these days don't think thoroughly.
Seriously the Playstation will eventually be return. Yet he have to solve the problem with a permanent solution by killing. 
He don't think of anything but only of himself. What make me more annoy is that he kill his mom for a piece of electronic that can be replace easily. Now that she's dead there's no way of bringing her back.


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 16, 2011)

Just a fucked up kid. If not this scenario, he would have killed someone else over something trivial later on. Just the way things are, a shame someone had to die before realizing he's batshit crazy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2011)

sapphireninja said:


> This prove how kids these days don't think thoroughly.
> Seriously the Playstation will eventually be return. Yet he have to solve the problem with a permanent solution by killing.
> He don't think of anything but only of himself. What make me more annoy is that he kill his mom for a piece of electronic that can be replace easily. Now that she's dead there's no way of bringing her back.


Yeah...the problem is kids today. Because all kids kill their moms over being grounded.


----------



## Shanoa (Feb 16, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah...the problem is kids today. Because all kids kill their moms over being grounded.



True and as old as this sound
I blame the media


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Feb 16, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Just a fucked up kid. If not this scenario, he would have killed someone else over something trivial later on. Just the way things are, a shame someone had to die before realizing he's batshit crazy.


 
That's just it. No one will realize that this had nothing to do with game consoles. Nothing to do with anger issues. Nothing to do with bad parenting. Nothing to do with today's mentally benign youth. Or any other given superficial reason, that is frankly, shortsighted.

Whether this happened over a game console or any other argument is not important. What is important is that this person has demonstrated some very disturbing behavior, resulting in the cold blooded murder of his mother. This behavior is characteristically that of a sociopath.

No one, not even someone with a very bad temper, would assault his sleeping mother with a hammer more then a dozen times. Then have the mental fortitude afterwards to drag her bloody body down a flight of stairs to stuff her in a domestic oven. This is hard for a normal person to even talk about.

Any detective investigating a scene as horrid as this one, would not conclude, giving the evidence, that here lies the victim of a hard core gamer. His concern would be to find the only animal capable of committing a crime of this nature. The sociopath. I expect there will still be members commenting on the impertinent game console. Or the suspected poor parenting that members here would suppose must have culminated to this tragedy.


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2011)

The kids was either out of his fucking mind, or he's a sociopath.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2011)

I resent this, you fucker.


----------



## Tkae (Feb 17, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Trust me, sons aren't killing their mothers because they took their PS2s away, in other countries.
> 
> Typical American



It isn't just an American problem and it isn't new.

The weapons, the triggers, that's been happening throughout the world for hundreds of millions of years. People get mad, they kill.

Zeus castrated his father, Oedipus killed his father and slept with his mother, there's plenty of other examples that I'm too lazy to think about...

Except for:

        Lizzie Borden took an axe
        And gave her mother forty whacks.
        When she saw what she had done
        She gave her father forty-one.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 17, 2011)

Disgusting murderer, this is sick. How the fck does he kill his mother? regardless of wathever the fck, he should spend his entire life in prison or in a fkin electric chair.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 17, 2011)

Tkae said:


> It isn't just an American problem and it isn't new.
> 
> The weapons, the triggers, that's been happening throughout the world for hundreds of millions of years. People get mad, they kill.
> 
> ...



You do know those things you listed are fiction right? As in 'make-believe'.  

Seriously, is there not _one_ redeeming thing, anyone from America can say? For the love if god people


----------



## -Dargor- (Feb 17, 2011)

Xerces said:


> You do know those things you listed are fiction right? As in 'make-believe'.
> 
> Seriously, is there not _one_ redeeming thing, anyone from America can say? For the love if god people



Why should they? You make up claims and then expect people to give a crap.


----------



## Griever (Feb 17, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Trust me, sons aren't killing their mothers because they took their PS2s away, in other countries.
> 
> Typical American



Humans are fucked up no matter what country thay live in.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Feb 17, 2011)

Xerces said:


> You do know those things you listed are fiction right? As in 'make-believe'.
> 
> Seriously, is there not _one_ redeeming thing, anyone from America can say? For the love if god people


 
He was making an illusory allusion Xerces. It takes a certain level of intellectual lucidity to recognize an example of one.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Feb 17, 2011)

God, the world is going to hell in a hand basket...


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Feb 17, 2011)

Ichi Sagato said:


> Burn the monster. This has nothing to do with the playstation, anger, nagging, etc etc. This disgusting, fake imatation of a human being is a psycopath. Just imagine if you could, the poor mother screaming, feeling every hit. Being dragged down stairs by her own son. Being shoved into an oven. beaten again and again and again. This fucker needs to be exterminated like the rest of his mentally ill kind. No more mental illness justifications for these crimes. Mental illness or not, These monsters need to go. One execution at a time.



I agree with this.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 17, 2011)

That kid's rowboat is missing a couple of paddles...


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 17, 2011)

Disgusting.

What the flying fuck motivates a person to do such a thing? I doubt it had anything to do with PlayStation or SEGA or Warcraft or whatever company/game people will blame this shit on. Has his mother ever abused him, verbally and physically? Has this kid ever been bullied in school? Just what was wrong in his life for him to sink this low? I wish they added more information. I can't immediately condemn the kid without knowing his background but as of the moment, I really do consider him one sick fuck. What he did was inhuman. Even if he has a psychological issue or disorder, killing and torturing your own mother (especially when he admitted she was the one who cared for him) is the sickest thing ever.

And to people who insist this only happens in America. Violence exists everywhere. It knows no race, gender, country, age, social class, etc. Please do not generalize, criticize or judge a whole population for the crime of a few.


----------



## dixie (Feb 17, 2011)

Bit much for taking away a games console!


----------



## DLS (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't fuck with the station.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Feb 17, 2011)

Xerces said:


> You do know those things you listed are fiction right? As in 'make-believe'.
> 
> Seriously, is there not _one_ redeeming thing, anyone from America can say? For the love if god people




If you actually believe that this can only happen in America, you're truly a moron.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 17, 2011)

What is wrong with kids these days?


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow, kids these days love their game systems way too much. >.>



> Trust me, sons aren't killing their mothers because they took their PS2s away, in other countries.
> 
> *Typical American*


What? :/


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Feb 18, 2011)

Only in America.

This is incredibly sad. I do feel bad for the kid. He made a huge mistake that's going to haunt him for the rest of his life.

*EDIT*



> Trust me, sons aren't killing their mothers because they took their PS2s away, in other countries.
> 
> Typical American



Looks like someone beat me to it.


----------



## Kage (Feb 18, 2011)

he had to think about it for 3 hours...then decides after he's brutally murdered her that he's a tad remorseful. right.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Feb 18, 2011)

> This is incredibly sad. I do feel bad for the kid. He made a huge mistake that's going to haunt him for the rest of his life.





> Wow, kids these days love their game systems way too much. >.>





> What is wrong with kids these days?





> Bit much for taking away a games console!



I give up.


----------



## Heloves (Feb 18, 2011)

What people don't seem to understand is their is a deeper meaning to the child's actions than just a video game... he probably has some sort of chemical inbalance that drove the boy into extreme rage...all humans are capable of killing...it only takes a certain action to start up the human mind...


----------



## Chappz316 (Feb 19, 2011)

So far, me personally. While playing FPS games on a console, all online at the time i've : Broken a window
Broken a t.v.
Broken an xbox 360.
Broken about 3 copies of Halo 3 through simply wearing the disc down. 

Giving kids an Fps and an internet connection at a young age i think is really harmful to their personality. They simply aren't mature enough to handle it properly. 

I wouldn't blame the games though, because on the other hand when i tried to commit suicide over a harsh break-up, i had to spend 3 months out of work hiding away in warcraft while i re-gained my sanity. 

And before anyone asks i have seen a psychiatrist and been to anger management. Broadly blaming games is harsh,personally i would blame the parents giving the console to young kids and not monitoring the content they are on.

I definitely do not sympathise wth this kid cause we he did is sick and he deserves to do time. but i can see that he would not be that way if he hadn't been that way if he was nurtured properly in the first place.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 19, 2011)

> So far, me personally. While playing FPS games on a console, all online at the time i've : Broken a window
> Broken a t.v.
> Broken an xbox 360.
> Broken about 3 copies of Halo 3 through simply wearing the disc down.



Someone has anger issue..


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 19, 2011)

the child is sick in the head, clearly


----------



## Draffut (Feb 19, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Trust me, sons aren't killing their mothers because they took their PS2s away, in other countries.
> 
> Typical American



Do you even have the slightest idea what you are talking about?

Apparently not, shit like this happens all over the modern world.  Just a few months ago (maybe a year now) in china a 17 year old kid was stabbed in the head with a 12 inch knife because the other guy suspected him of cheating in counterstrike.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2011)

The appropriate response isn't killing, he should have headbutted his mother in the ovaries and told her back in the kitchen.


----------



## Penance (Feb 19, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> That kid's rowboat is missing a couple of paddles...



His ASS was missing a couple of paddles...


----------



## Nate Near (Feb 19, 2011)

He should've gotten a job.


----------



## Quincy James (Feb 19, 2011)

And they keep advertising their 3DS at the top of each page 
Clearly , these foreign-made gaming systems are dangerous to America's kids. Let's stay safe, boys and girls.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 19, 2011)

Those Violent video games...are...to...BLAME


----------



## thunderbear (Feb 19, 2011)

I really dont understand how anybody could joke about sons killing their moms 

I would absolutely *THRASH* whoever tried to hurt my mom, to the point where they would want to dig themselves into a ditch to get away from me, kinda like what saddam hussein did... for those twisted scoundrels who murder their own moms in such a gruesome way as this kid... throw them in isolation prison for life, their only company being the person who brings them food every day through a slide in the door....


----------

